# So what exactly is...



## dither

A Bridge Camera?
I'm looking that's all, can't believe the price of those guys.


----------



## The Fantastical

A Bridge Camera or a Bridging Camera is a advanced Point and Shoot. They normally have long range lenses with extra zoom and a some form of limited Manual Control*1. They also have more specific presets (if you get a good one) like, Macro, Sunset, Landscape, and so on.  

*1 Manual Control allows the photographer to change settings like the Shutter speed, F-Stop or ISO (ISO stands for International Standards Organization, and it is a standardized industry scale for measuring sensitivity to light.) These settings are normally controlled by the camera system in normal point and shoots without the photographer having any control or access to the settings.  

and yes they are very expensive! I don't know why the price has gone up so much in the last 6 years but some of the better brand Bridging cameras are as expensive as some entry level DSLR's! ale:

Some links

http://www.techradar.com/news/photography-video-capture/cameras/what-is-a-bridge-camera-1059525

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bridge_camera

http://digital-photography-school.com/bridge-camera-what-is-it-and-is-it-for-me/


----------



## dither

Thanks Fantastical.

I've been looking at a cheapo Nikon if there _is _such a thing. A hundred and thirty quid actually. I really would like to get one but photography is hardly a hobby. Was/am rather hoping that seeing something out of the ordinary that, to my mind, demands photographic record might just set me attempting to write article type stuff.

dithering...


----------



## The Fantastical

Well.... part of buying a camera is really looking at what you are going to use it for. So you want to capture moments that are of interest to you, I think something with auto settings might be better for you if you are't wanting to spend time getting the settings right (trust me, it takes time!). 

Then the next question would be, How good a quality do these images need to be? Are you going to publish them with your articles? Or they just for you? Point and shoots have come a long way since even 5 years ago so if you have an old point and shoot it and depending on how you want to use the images a new point and shoot might suit you down to the ground.

But then the Coolpix cameras (nikon) are not bad at all... would any of these do? 

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Brows...l+cameras|33026720/r_001/4|Brands|Nikon|1.htm

except for the one (top of the range point and shoot) they are all under a hundred quid. 

Of the two the COOLPIX A100 seems better image wise. It has a few more MP and has slightly sharper images. It also has a special nikon battery with does work better than using even rechargeables in other point and shoots.

https://www.ephotozine.com/article/nikon-coolpix-a100-review-28836

Not  that the other isn't good either. 16MP is more than enough to get a good image as long as the sensors are of good quality. 

https://www.ephotozine.com/article/nikon-coolpix-a100-review-28836

annnnnd Don't tell my fellow Nikon users I said this... but there are other brands that are cheaper but just as good as nikon. Sony isn't bad, Canon is good so.....

Take this the Sony W830 - 

http://www.cameralabs.com/reviews/Sony_Cyber-shot_W830/sample_images.shtml

It has good images, it a little more camera than the nikons and is a hundred pounds

http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...igital cameras|33026720&r_001=1|Brands|Sony|1

Hope that you wanted that advice!


----------



## dither

Well? You've certainly given me something to think about and i thank you.

I HAD been looking at the Nikon Coolpix l340, great reviews.

I would be looking to post some of them in here. Maybe? Probably?

Post a pic and tell a story sort of thing.


----------



## The Fantastical

Looks good!  The Nikon Coolpix l340 does have good reviews and takes good images and is probably perfect for going out and getting shots quickly. 

The reason I asked what your plan was with the photos is that you need different levels of quality print and post online. If you are posting only a properly edited lower quality image (resolution wise) can still look brilliant. 

So what is left is the question of how much camera do you need and what camera feels right? For this I am afraid the best thing to do is find a camera shop and go in and ask them to left you try out a few cameras, see what one fits you/speak to you. Ask them if you can take a few shots (the normally have a test camera out) see how you like them...  

But... The Nikon Coolpix l340 looks like a good bet. It would have a better range than small point and shoots and will handle different lightning condition's better.


----------



## dither

Give cameras a trial run?

They _do _that?

In _England?_


----------



## The Fantastical

Well.... Not sure... as I don't live in the UK. But they should at least allow you to HOLD the cameras and look at the menus...shouldn't they?


----------



## dither

I was surprised by your suggesting that i ask for a trial run. Not saying it can't be done of course but i wouldn't pin my hopes on it and anyway i shall probably Argos it if i _do _go for one.
This is what becomes of a person who shuns society. When you know people you can ask around, maybe get shown how even. Serves me right i suppose.


----------



## The Fantastical

dither said:


> I was surprised by your suggesting that i ask for a trial run. Not saying it can't be done of course but i wouldn't pin my hopes on it and anyway i shall probably Argos it if i _do _go for one.
> This is what becomes of a person who shuns society. When you know people you can ask around, maybe get shown how even. Serves me right i suppose.



To be honesty it isn't like I am the most out in society person myself. Being a part of society would mean needing to deal with people... I don't really do people. They are all.... peopley. lol


----------



## dither

I saw a small display of "out and about/on the hoof " opportunist photos at my local library today. A brief description of the Canon system that the taker used was given and i paid particular attention to the zoom lense involved. 75 to 300mm. Maybe i need to consider a camera with a detachable lense to have the option of choosing a more suitable one. Whatever that might be.

And maybe this is all a load of hot air on my part. We'll see.


----------



## The Fantastical

Something you should know that the zoom lenses in bridging cameras are the equivalent to a 20mm to 300+mm in normal lenses. The reasoning is long and technical but between the effects of the compact lenses and the sensor size you get just as much zoom if not more in a zoom lens bridging camera as you do using a 70-300mm lens on a DSLR.  

And just as someone who has worked their way through the ranges of cameras... I would look at a Zoom bridging camera before going full DSLR. Even a entry level DSLR like mine is a lot of camera even when you have been really into photography for a while and isn't really a snap and go option. You might think changing lenses is easy.. nope! Takes about 3 to 4 minutes every time and often by then the moment is gone or the light has changed so... just think about it first go on some forums https://www.ephotozine.com/forums is a good place to go for advice so is https://www.dp*review.com/ *and you can go wrong taking a look through www.kenrockwell.com/tech/*reviews.htm *​he really knows what he is talking about.


----------

